# Next boat, C&C 41, B- First 42( German Frers) or J40



## marksaviation (Jun 1, 2010)

Sold my beloved Newport 41MK2 in 2003 after 22 years of her being in the Family. Crewing on others race boats is fun but not the same as driving your own. Been sailing since 1974 at the age of 3 so have sailed on many kinds, mostly in the early-mid 90's as an offshore delivery skipper and would like some feed back on these 3 boat. I have sailed or raced on all of them many years ago and want to know the areas of attention/concern as they are greatly aged boats in 2010. I talk to owners when I see them at a dock or mooring and more input good or bad would be a great tool. 

This will be a Bermuda Race boat/ New England PHRF and Cruising boat. The wide beamed IOR design is a bit of a concern offshore on the Ball and Frers designs, thoughts from owners?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Of everything I've read and heard - the First is on the top of my list. The C&Cs are second - but I understand that the older ones are better.

While you're waiting for some responses you can start poking around in this thread: *The Salt's Corner Table*

It's a thread with some of the best info to some of the most asked questions around here - including boat comparisons. And you can see who some of the go-to guys are.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 4, 2009)

I have quite a bit of experience racing a '84 B First 42 to Bermuda and skippering her back between 2004-2008. This is a boat that was usually ridden hard and put away (even sailed) wet with 95% of her annual use over 20 years dedicated to Bermuda, the rest occassional club cruises. Basically, a 'no worry' guys boat. Probably like any boat of that vintage, her battery capacity was abysmal but that was my only complaint.

She sails beautifully, is stiff, competitive and safe. The iron keel requires an eye toward maintenance but overall, this boat will take a lot of abuse. Hands down, I'd rank her as my favorite B. If you can find one that shows a lot of TLC over the years, she'll surely last for quite a few more.


----------

